# No Cancer!!!!!!!!!



## texasgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

No cancer is found, but, his throat muscles are not working. We have to see what happens with the balloon stretching after 2 weeks. If it doesn't help, surgery!! I have to find out what exactly they call this condition tomorrow morning. Still isn't perfect, but, I'M SO HAPPY IT ISN'T CANCER!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 21, 2006)

I love good news! I pray it is a simple fix. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 21, 2006)

Huzzah, TG.  That's good news!  Best wishes to dh for the ensuing treatment.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 21, 2006)

YEAAAAAA!!!!    
What a perfect Christmas present!  I'm so happy for you, TG.  Please keep us posted on what more then find.  I bet DH is feeling a little better already!!


----------



## Dove (Dec 21, 2006)

I am so happy for you Texas..keep smiling.


----------



## amber (Dec 21, 2006)

What fantastic news TG!  Talk about a Christmas wish coming true   I am so relieved for you both.  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks to all of your prayers!!! We just have to get that throat working right so that we don't have to have surgery.
I really appreciate everyones prayers and well wishes. It worked!!
I'm beginning to like Christmas again )


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 21, 2006)

We are so Happy for you TG, I am so Happy You have have a Christmas Miracle to share. We will be Praying for the rest to go well  
*I hope you have a Happy Holiday "Maidrite Style" Season   *


----------



## amber (Dec 21, 2006)

You know what is so precious about your above post?  You said "we" with regards to his surgery.  Talk about love!  Cute avitar btw


----------



## babyhuggies (Dec 21, 2006)

i am so happy for you both. I'll keep praying  for you .....
have a Merry Christmas .....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 21, 2006)

Thats wonderful news Tex. I've had my espophagus stretched 2 times. Last time I went in for the scope he asked me if I thought I was needing it again and I told him no. Reason being is because last time he caused a tear.....not intentionally.....talk about hurt. I probably could benefit with it being stretched but its not really interferring with my eating now so until it does I'm not concerned. 
My father had the same problem.

I'm so happy our prayers are being answered and I'm positive the will continue to be.  Go up to him and put your arms around him and tell him to do the same and give a good squeeze.........now theres a hug from me to you guys.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent news. SizzlininIN (I never get all those "ins" right first time), your post made an interesting (and cheering) post as well. Happy holidays all round.


----------



## middie (Dec 21, 2006)

That's great to hear Texas !!!!! You two must be so relieved !!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 21, 2006)

Great news TG! I am so happy! What a relief!


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy to hear the good news TG!


----------



## corazon (Dec 21, 2006)

Whoo hoo!!!!  I'm so glad to hear that tg!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 21, 2006)

That is such great news. God Bless you both. Wishing you and your family a very "Merry Christmas".


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2006)

Now that's great news!


----------



## Buck (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas, TG, all the best.  God loves you!


----------



## philso (Dec 22, 2006)

what a wonderful christmas present


----------



## suttisak (Dec 22, 2006)

mon-in-law has suffered in an illness of uterus cancer many years but she has survived to be present from her positive attitude. 

Be cheerful and have a good time
your best


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 22, 2006)

Great news indeed TG and a nice Christmas present!  God bless your beloved.  Have a wonderful and enjoyable Christmas!


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 22, 2006)

Bingo! ;-)


----------



## licia (Dec 22, 2006)

So glad to hear the good news.  We will keep hoping the best for his throat procedure.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 22, 2006)

*WHEEEEEEE!! 

*

I am so happy for you TG!! What a perfect Christmas present! Now you can enjoy a cool yule with a peace of mind!! Have a wonderful Christmas, and let's hope for his speedy complete recovery!!

(((hugs)))


----------



## mudbug (Dec 22, 2006)

Now we can all exhale again.
Super news, tex!  Best wishes to your DH and you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 22, 2006)

What wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bless both of you!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome news, TG!!  What a wonderful Christmas present for both of you.  See, there really are Christmas miracles!  Best wishes for a fantastic Christmas.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 22, 2006)

What wonderful news texasgirl!!!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 22, 2006)

I am so happy for you and your family


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, there's all your Christmas wishes taken care of.  I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm glad to hear of your good news.  We will continue to keep you both in our prayers.  

 Barbara


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am so happy for you and I pray that he will be all better soon.  This is definitely wonderful news.


----------



## Harborwitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Whoooppppeeeeeee!!!!  Texasgirl that is such wonderful news!  Now you can have a wonderful Holiday season without worrying.  Prayers are continuing for you both!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2006)

wow, you all are so special to me!! Thank you so much!!

this is what is going on. The surgery doesn't sound too bad either.

The Society of Thoracic Surgeons


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2006)

that link is much more fun to read with a southern drawl, really hammin' it up. 

achalasia? ain't that a hikin' trail out east?  


great, great news, tg. i'm really happy for you and your family.

merry christmas, gob bless, and a happy and HEALTHY new year to you and yours.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 23, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> that link is much more fun to read with a southern drawl, really hammin' it up.
> 
> achalasia? ain't that a hikin' trail out east?
> 
> ...


 
Did you hit your head a lot as a child?

Thanks BT!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family too!!


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 23, 2006)

What a wonderful Christmas gift!!!!  So happy to hear!


----------



## QSis (Dec 23, 2006)

I can only imagine the feeling of that weight being lifted from your shoulders!

Excellent news!

Now you and your family CAN have a Merry Christmas!

Lee


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 23, 2006)

Sounds like he's on the road to recovery Tex...........I'm so thankful and happy for all of you.....what a relief.  Now sit back and enjoy the holiday season.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 23, 2006)

TG, so happy for you and your hubby that test was not cancer. Merry Christmas!


----------

